# اللهجة المغربية: دابا (الآن)



## Souf

السلام عليكم

هل الكلمة "دابا" (الان) بالعربية ؟؟؟ لا انا أعتقد

 ​


----------



## znati

*اختصار لكلمة هذا الدأب  *


----------



## إسكندراني

هذا ما ظننت لأول وهلة لكن علينا الرجوع لكتب المختصين للتأكد
حتى أن كلمة «دأبا» وردت في القرآن الكريم - ولو كان معناها هناك مختلفا شيء ما


----------



## akhooha

أظن أن معنى كلمة «دأبا» كما وردت في القرآن الكريم يختلف كثيرا عن معنى كلمة «الآن» ..  فحسب سياقها في القرآن  الكريم معناها «بالإجتهاد»  أو «بالعناية»:ـ 
قَالَ تَزْرَعُونَ سَبْعَ سِنِينَ دَأَبًا فَمَا حَصَدتُّمْ فَذَرُوهُ فِي سُنبُلِهِ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِّمَّا تَأْكُلُونَ
(12:47)​


----------



## Xence

الراجح فعلا هو أن هذه الكلمة تحوير للكلمة الفصيحة *دأبا *، كما ورد في كتاب " _تكملة المعاجم العربية_ " للمستشرق الهولندي _دوزي _(الذي ضمّن فيه الكثير من الألفاظ أو المعاني العربية غير الموجودة في المعاجم المعروفة) : ا

​


----------



## إسكندراني

akhooha said:


> أظن أن معنى كلمة «دأبا» كما وردت في القرآن الكريم يختلف كثيرا عن معنى كلمة «الآن» ..  فحسب سياقها في القرآن  الكريم معناها «بالإجتهاد»  أو «بالعناية»:ـ
> قَالَ تَزْرَعُونَ سَبْعَ سِنِينَ دَأَبًا فَمَا حَصَدتُّمْ فَذَرُوهُ فِي سُنبُلِهِ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِّمَّا تَأْكُلُونَ
> (12:47)​


التفسير الذي سمعته للآية (رغم أن هذا ليس موقعنا لنفسرها بأنفسنا) هو أن كلمة دأبا هنا تعني
«كما سرت العادة»
تزرعون سبع سنين كما تعودتم - كما كانت العادة - يأتي الماء كما يأتي كل عام
لست أدري لكن ربما الكلمة تحتمل عدة معاني؟ وتطور أحد المعاني ليصبح «الآن» في دارجة المغرب؟


----------



## Bakr

في "تكملة المعاجم العربية" أيضا :ـ
دبا: حالاً، الساعة (بوشر بربرية) ولعلها تصحيف دأباً (انظر الكلمة)ـ


----------

